# KGB30 Growing Journal "Sativa Hybrid"



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

I found this site by accident even thow people in the card meeting told me about this site being helpful to first time growers. I am a medical patient with chronic Pain and got tired of paying $290 a ounce at the club. So friend gave me some bammer seeds I planted 4 beans and sprouted in (2) different 1 gallon containers. They got up to 2 weeks old when I made a newbie mistake by spraying them with a natural pest deturrent and killed all for out side growing. So I planted (4) more beans (bammer beans) all sprouted. After a week I found this site and Hick helped by giving me the best advice from anyone hear at MP . Hick stated "change MircleGrow Moister Control soil to Fox farms Ocean Forest and transplant the plants because to growing in the same pot will Cause Problems. So I took Hicks advice & baught (2) 5 gallon containers , (2) 3 gallon containers because thats all I could afford at the time transplatted them with Fox Farms Ocean Forest. After the first week using Fox Farms Ocean Forest my plants grew crazy with a thicker stock. Thanks Hick again for your advice.



See old pictures at link
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26627


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 11, 2008)

imo i wouldnt mess with them bammer seeds,i'd just order em..chances are your gonna get dealt a bunch of males or hermies.throw together $30 and get some beans from seedboutique..youll be happy you did


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sativa Hybred

See transplanted pictures at link:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26729


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Some leafs accidently I got Cinnmon on Sativa Hibred plants.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

I planted the Beans on 5-19-08.
Sprouted on 5-24-08


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

It's a good learning project for me to start. So I can learn from my mistakes first and not lose out on much money. Beans where free and my labor and soil so far is what cost the most. This journal ight help someone new like me







			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> imo i wouldnt mess with them bammer seeds,i'd just order em..chances are your gonna get dealt a bunch of males or hermies.throw together $30 and get some beans from seedboutique..youll be happy you did


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Notes from online:
Mexican: Some of the best cannabis used to come from Mexico, but these days "Mexican Brickweed" has become synonymous with "schwag", the lowest quality smoke. That is because of US war on drugs afflicted badly Mexican indigenous production. Good Mexican is a Sativa hybrid bud, and even though its THC is degraded by production bricking and shipping, it can be a potent and give a great high if grown outdoors in strong sunlight.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Notes from online:

Mexican Sativa is a stabilized sativa Hybrid and is therefore true-breeding. It was bred in Mexico from a Pakistani Hash plant and a Durban Sativa. 

This Strain is widely grown due to its sweet sativa taste & high and its reliable early harvest
Overall Rating: 	7 		 	Effect: 	All in the head
Potency: 	7 		 	Stature: 	Somewhat tall and lanky
Yield: 	4 		 	Phenotype: 	Sativa
Ease: 	8 		 	Indoor: 	60 to 65 days
Appearance: 	5 		 	Outdoor: 	Sep 15 to Sep 30
Odor Level: 	6 		 	Odor: 	Sweet and light fruit
Taste Level: 	Not Listed	 	Taste: 	Sweet and light fruit taste just as it smells
Grower's Tilt: 	9 		 	Sexes: 	Standard (M/F)
SI Rating: 	Not Listed	 	Vintage: 	January, 2005

I germed 10 seeds; 7 made it. I culled all but the best looking female after showing sex at 37 days of Veg. I switched to 12/12 at about day 45. I topped and tied her down. 

She flowered for 70 days losing most of her fan leaves by the 60th day and turning slightly purple due to low temps at night 50-60 F. Overall I was happy with the yield 6 ozs. and the smoke is really nice Soaring pure Sativa high with no couchlock but smoke too much and your heart will race and panic might set in.

She was very stable and I am trying to reveg for clones as I type I would defiantly want to keep her in the garden and try some crosses. I have got to say for the low price this is a great strain to try out.


  Garden Information for this report  Bloom Wattage Used: 	2100w to 5000w
Average Plant Height: 	72
Plants per Sq. Foot: 	40.00
Average Yield per Plant: 	6.00
Pruning or Plant Style: 	Not Listed
Fertilization Method: 	Not Listed
Gal grow bags Pro-mix bx with perlite, Bat Guano, Greensand, Bone Meal & Blood Meal added.Fed Pure blend Pro Grow through the 3rd week of flowering and switched to EJ Bloom fed plain water the last 2 weeks till harvest.


Report added by: Sir_Loins


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

It's hard to figure out what strain you have when you know where they came but you don't what country they got the beans from.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 11, 2008)

Just ordered bc technaflora recipe for success starter pack.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 12, 2008)

I just started my 1st out door grow and it is fun learning all the different ways to grow.I have indoor dirt,hydro,and outdoor dirt.....I love growing....You are starting off good,I did alot of research and ask(still asking) alot of question's problem is I dont know the technical names for stuff. Which people have told me...alot...LOL but I guess duhicky is easier for me to remember  LOLOL
Good luck
have a greatday and be safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

This a update using Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil with all (4) plants.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 16, 2008)

looking good KGB30. i got to get me some of that fox farm soil, been hearing nothing but good about it.....


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> looking good KGB30. i got to get me some of that fox farm soil, been hearing nothing but good about it.....


]


I ordered some beans from Doc & Nirvana just in case they are hermies or all males.

Before the Sun goes down I can now smell MJ. They have a great green smell to them also.


It's the only way to learn with friebie beans to start.

How are your plants?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 16, 2008)

not badd keep it up, good idea on the fencing i was good without for my first couple outdoor plants, but the last one my cat desided to sleep in the pot haha, and bent the stem but in the end it ended up bushin it out twice as much. goodluck


----------



## lyfr (Jun 16, 2008)

lookin good KGB, great idea to get some practice before orderin seeds.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 17, 2008)

Pics are awesome...  I like your idea of practice first, as well. Who knows, These may be some great smoke. Keep your plan, let 'em grow.

*GREEN MOJO*

They look great, Wishing you many fluffy green ladies.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 17, 2008)

They are loving that sun shine and loving life as well. Happy growing KGB!


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 17, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> They are loving that sun shine and loving life as well. Happy growing KGB!


 
I might have to grow indoors my neighbors to dam nozie . I am a patient and I am growing my legal limit but who wants problems.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

inside you got more control over... i would finsih them outside though cuuz so many bugs and stuff.. i did this with my current grow when they frist showed pistils but after a week inside i noticed i had a bunch of spider mites on one of the flowering plants got the cut. then i brought in some veggin plants same thing only lil flys im just glad they didnt spread to the other plants.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> inside you got more control over... i would finsih them outside though cuuz so many bugs and stuff.. i did this with my current grow when they frist showed pistils but after a week inside i noticed i had a bunch of spider mites on one of the flowering plants got the cut. then i brought in some veggin plants same thing only lil flys im just glad they didnt spread to the other plants.


 


I baught beans from Nirvana & Doc. I will do a fresh start grow no bugs inside. I just need a good plan before I buy indoor equipment. I want my plants to grow healthy like Timmy,Massproducer plants.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 17, 2008)

yupp thats cool im still to sketched to buy seeds, but im under differnt laws then cali.. how discreet is it when you buy from a seedbank, i guess i just odnt wanna give my address out even to them haha.. inside is a bunch of fun but then again so is outside,  goodluck lookin forward 4 a inside journal..


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> yupp thats cool im still to sketched to buy seeds, but im under differnt laws then cali.. how discreet is it when you buy from a seedbank, i guess i just odnt wanna give my address out even to them haha.. inside is a bunch of fun but then again so is outside, goodluck lookin forward 4 a inside journal..


 

Thanks Bro.

Nirvana & Doc has been very discreet and they have notified me step by step on the shipping progress. Your right it's good to be careful now one wants any hassels


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

4 Sativa Hybrid unsexed planted in 5 gallon containers using FFOF as soil.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Jun 23, 2008)

You are right KGB, who wants problems? Of course the sun is your best source of light, but if you have any doubt bring them inside. If youre going to grow indoor, make the proper precautions by cleaning everying in the grow room and use a good pesticide. Everyone I know loves neem oil. We've never had a problem with it. I heard about some other stuff called SM 90 (the SM stands for spidermite) heard it was pretty good, but for some reason they say they cant deliver it to CA. Just stay clean and tidy and it should work out. Good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> You are right KGB, who wants problems? Of course the sun is your best source of light, but if you have any doubt bring them inside. If youre going to grow indoor, make the proper precautions by cleaning everying in the grow room and use a good pesticide. Everyone I know loves neem oil. We've never had a problem with it. I heard about some other stuff called SM 90 (the SM stands for spidermite) heard it was pretty good, but for some reason they say they cant deliver it to CA. Just stay clean and tidy and it should work out. Good luck


 


This planet no one really cares to do things the hard way grow your own stuff. Why take from other people, just grow your own. People are to nozy now a days.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 23, 2008)

hey kgb30 looking good my friend.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 23, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> hey kgb30 looking good my friend.


 
Thanks for the props.

How are your plants:fid:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

I went camping for 3 days. I watered them before I left when I got back I almost lost them but I remembered what HippyEngland said they are a desert plant so I watered the 4 plants . The next day they all perked up.  


I would like to thank Hick for his help. Thanks a lot for your help my plants would have died if you didn't suggest changing soil from MG to FFOF. Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2008)

theyr sure have grown buddy.... keep it up lookin forward to next update..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

wow,they look good.did you get that recipe for success yet?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> wow,they look good.did you get that recipe for success yet?


 

Ya I did bro . I need to feed them again with it.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 8, 2008)

Goood Looking family you have there bro keep it up 
MOJO:bong1:MOJO:bong1:MOJO:bong1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 8, 2008)

Great job. They are beautiful.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Goood Looking family you have there bro keep it up
> MOJO:bong1:MOJO:bong1:MOJO:bong1:


 

Thanks I appreciate the MOJO. 

They got root bound in the 5 Gallon container so I had to get 4 5 gallon Containers. I cut the bottom of the Sativa Hybrid 5 gallon container that plants were in. The new 5 gallon containers I filled half  away with Amazon Bloom soil. Put the 4 Sativa Hybrids in on top of the new 5 gallon container with Amazon Bloom soil. I barried the containers 3 feet deep with a whole at the very bottom so could put the pole through to help the plants grow tall.. Now I just baited for slugs thanks to the rain foreest of Tomato plants.lol. I used FFOF around my tomato plants & now there tall like pines.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Great job. They are beautiful.


 

But they are not as valuptous as your ladies are...lol.

I am learning alot from growing free beans.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 8, 2008)

KGB30

do you have this?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> theyr sure have grown buddy.... keep it up lookin forward to next update..


 

I have been listening & learning from you Pros at growing.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> KGB30
> 
> do you have this?


 

Thanks I printed it out just in case but I have one that came with the kit & .Thanks Bro I appreciate it your help.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

hey man,i'd just stick to that schedule,and after they get a lil bigger,try increasin  em a lil. (or at least from what i've read from people usin that system,thats what i plan on doin) should be interesting to see what kinda buds you get.if they are half as nice as timmys strawberry,im sure we'll both be happy =) anyways,i got the chair pulled up,lookin good so far.-peace my friend


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 8, 2008)

hey man,i'd just stick to that schedule,and after they get a lil bigger,try increasin  em a lil. (or at least from what i've read from people usin that system,thats what i plan on doin) should be interesting to see what kinda buds you get.if they are half as nice as timmys strawberry,im sure we'll both be happy =) anyways,i got the chair pulled up,lookin good so far.-peace my friend


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey man,i'd just stick to that schedule,and after they get a lil bigger,try increasin em a lil. (or at least from what i've read from people usin that system,thats what i plan on doin) should be interesting to see what kinda buds you get.if they are half as nice as timmys strawberry,im sure we'll both be happy =) anyways,i got the chair pulled up,lookin good so far.-peace my friend


 

I am so tired of buying from the clubs I payed $290 for a oz of Budha awe some buds strong & potent but mans $290 for it man. It helps with my chronic pain I have from my work injury.:shocked: :afroweed:


----------



## annscrib (Jul 8, 2008)

hey kgb

wow those plants are looking awesome,,, gl with them


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> hey kgb
> 
> wow those plants are looking awesome,,, gl with them


 

I all the congrats is to MP for all it's awesome members who have helped me. Thanks.


----------



## someguy (Jul 8, 2008)

wow lookin good brrrroooooo. ya hicks helped me a lot. very very knowledgeable, plus he looks out for stupid mistakes by people, no matter what they are if they are on here. hick helped with first go around, trillions of atoms has helped me a grip with my current operation. hes very knowledgeable too


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

lol,you think 290's bad,some people up here pay 350-400 an oz for good chrons.
i broke my ankle after slippin on some ice while i was takin out the trash at taco bell.that happened in 05 and i still have chronic pain in my ankle.like after bein on my feet for any longer that 5 hrs.my ankle locks up and gives me a very sharp aching pain.i love tokin when im all in pain cuz it helps me take my mind off my pain.so were both kinda in the same boat..hope your condition gets better.im also so in debt from livin off a measly $150 a wk workers comp.i swear the way that systems set up is so stupid,i mean..who the hell can live off 150 a wk? i get so pissed when i think about it,like..how bout them people that are sittin on their butt tellin you how much youre gonna live off try livin off 150 a wk...they couldnt do it.anyways,peace my freind




			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> I am so tired of buying from the clubs I payed $290 for a oz of Budha awe some buds strong & potent but mans $290 for it man. It helps with my chronic pain I have from my work injury.:shocked: :afroweed:


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> wow lookin good brrrroooooo. ya hicks helped me a lot. very very knowledgeable, plus he looks out for stupid mistakes by people, no matter what they are if they are on here. hick helped with first go around, trillions of atoms has helped me a grip with my current operation. hes very knowledgeable too


 

If it wasn't for hick my plants would have died....... Hick & his shower cap how cute...LOL


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,you think 290's bad,some people up here pay 350-400 an oz for good chrons.
> i broke my ankle after slippin on some ice while i was takin out the trash at taco bell.that happened in 05 and i still have chronic pain in my ankle.like after bein on my feet for any longer that 5 hrs.my ankle locks up and gives me a very sharp aching pain.i love tokin when im all in pain cuz it helps me take my mind off my pain.so were both kinda in the same boat..hope your condition gets better.im also so in debt from livin off a measly $150 a wk workers comp.i swear the way that systems set up is so stupid,i mean..who the hell can live off 150 a wk? i get so pissed when i think about it,like..how bout them people that are sittin on their butt tellin you how much youre gonna live off try livin off 150 a wk...they couldnt do it.anyways,peace my freind


 

Man that suck to hear about your ankle. At least you injure your self as bad as where it retired you. $290 is at the club bro.. The street prices can not compete with the clubs prices and some clubs cost more then others. I just hate paying $290 Oz when your paying almost 4 dollars a gallon a gas & food prices keep going up... I baught all the equipment to start a indoor grow all I have to do is see if my out door plants are Males or females so I can kill off the males & starting growing a couple indoors.

My card only alows for 6  matures plants. I don't want to give anyone reason to cause me & my wife problems   See ya later my MP bud.


----------



## Tater (Jul 9, 2008)

Wow you are going to have some monsters.  I see you lurking all over the forum you seem to say thanks to someone in every thread but rarely post.  Thats what I used to do to, just lurk and read read read trust me though the longer you hang out here the more addicted you will become mwhahahahaha.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Wow you are going to have some monsters. I see you lurking all over the forum you seem to say thanks to someone in every thread but rarely post. Thats what I used to do to, just lurk and read read read trust me though the longer you hang out here the more addicted you will become mwhahahahaha.


 

I don't mean to lerk just listen to what you pros have to say to us newbies. I just got through watering the plants it was 106 yesterday & today is going to be 109. Man I looked at there baby pictures & man they have grown. I have to get two more taller stakes for the other plants & that will be it because they have already out grown there old stake.  

I enjoy learning from the pros of MP.   That like section thread was intens man I got headache but learned alot from your pro discussion.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 9, 2008)

nothin wrong w/ lurkin around,i think thats what we all do.besides,thats the only way to learn. even the pros in here are still learning new stuff every once in a while.i look at cultivating weed as being more than a hobby,its a lifestyle w/ ALOT of different variables and ways of doin it.i.m.o. theres no such thing as a mr/mrs. know it all when it comes to this..i mean sure,some people know more than others but..were all here to learn,improve out growing teqs,see what other people r grow,and pretty much just have a good time. anyways,you can lurk all ya want,im lurkin around here too. =)  -peace


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> nothin wrong w/ lurkin around,i think thats what we all do.besides,thats the only way to learn. even the pros in here are still learning new stuff every once in a while.i look at cultivating weed as being more than a hobby,its a lifestyle w/ ALOT of different variables and ways of doin it.i.m.o. theres no such thing as a mr/mrs. know it all when it comes to this..i mean sure,some people know more than others but..were all here to learn,improve out growing teqs,see what other people r grow,and pretty much just have a good time. anyways,you can lurk all ya want,im lurkin around here too. =) -peace


 


Thanks man !!!!!!!!!! Ya I know even the pros don't know everything and there is always something  new to learn from someone else in MP. MP is very much help & helping someone in need of advice.


----------



## someguy (Jul 9, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,you think 290's bad,some people up here pay 350-400 an oz for good chrons.
> i broke my ankle after slippin on some ice while i was takin out the trash at taco bell.that happened in 05 and i still have chronic pain in my ankle.like after bein on my feet for any longer that 5 hrs.my ankle locks up and gives me a very sharp aching pain.i love tokin when im all in pain cuz it helps me take my mind off my pain.so were both kinda in the same boat..hope your condition gets better.im also so in debt from livin off a measly $150 a wk workers comp.


man, i pay 300 a zip for bomby! and thats a hook up. more for anyone else. ya i shattered my knee in nov 01 after i had enlisted into the marine corps sept 13 2001. i cant stand still or my knee starts throbbing and lockin up to this day... as for 150 a week. my unenployment is way over that that and i have rent of $700 a month. 150 is **


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 9, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> man, i pay 300 a zip for bomby! and thats a hook up. more for anyone else. ya i shattered my knee in nov 01 after i had enlisted into the marine corps sept 13 2001. i cant stand still or my knee starts throbbing and lockin up to this day... as for 150 a week. my unenployment is way over that that and i have rent of $700 a month. 150 is **


 

You got alot of respect from serving our country from me any other fellow USA. My hat is off to man. Thanks for serving!!!!  Did you join because of 911 or it was what your family wnted for you.. My dad & friend where all in the Military. My old boss retired from the Nazy for almost 37 years. He taught me alot & respect for life..  You buy from the club, because thats were I buy from alot less problems...


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Jul 9, 2008)

dealing with clubs can go either way...My guess is your from up north KB...I've had different experiences with clinics some are very reasonably priced some are just as bad as street dealers.290 isnt abad price for an O.but it is expensive when we have other bills to pay I want to see some of your girls KB..Let me see em naked...LOL j/k


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Man KGB girls are looking awesome....I thought you said they almost died....look great for almost kicking the bucket...no pun intended...lolol
Keep us up to date love looking at much they have growen....
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

gcarlin_818 said:
			
		

> dealing with clubs can go either way...My guess is your from up north KB...I've had different experiences with clinics some are very reasonably priced some are just as bad as street dealers.290 isnt abad price for an O.but it is expensive when we have other bills to pay I want to see some of your girls KB..Let me see em naked...LOL j/k


 

Oh baby they might get shy.lol

At the clubs you just have to shop around man thats what I do and know witch ones call leos thats it.  Some clubs work with leos.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Man KGB girls are looking awesome....I thought you said they almost died....look great for almost kicking the bucket...no pun intended...lolol
> Keep us up to date love looking at much they have growen....
> have a great day and stay safe


 

Oh sista thanks. I don't know yet if they are male or females. lol

Man I look at your ladies & man they are looking good.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hay bro, the girls look beautiful.... A couple things tho. You say your using the recipe for success kit! Thats awesome, that thing can grow some great buds but i wouldn't follow the chart... What i did was, I water every other time with just 1 gallon of 5.8PH water + 8 tsp of Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp of Liquid silicon or silica blast. And when i feed i use 1 gallon 5.8PH water + 1 tbl BC bloom + 1 tbl BC Boost + 8 tsp Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp silica blast + 1 tsp of Awesome Blossoms + 1 tsp of Thrive Alive B-1 Red + 2 tsp of MagiCal .... it all adds up to about 2.9 EC

Also, are they in flower yet? If not i would definitely top or fem those beauty's...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Also i wouldn't jump in to that mixture. I would eas into it with 1/4 strength thin half thin full... Good luck bro. Any questions, just shoot.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay bro, the girls look beautiful.... A couple things tho. You say your using the recipe for success kit! Thats awesome, that thing can grow some great buds but i wouldn't follow the chart... What i did was, I water every other time with just 1 gallon of 5.8PH water + 8 tsp of Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp of Liquid silicon or silica blast. And when i feed i use 1 gallon 5.8PH water + 1 tbl BC bloom + 1 tbl BC Boost + 8 tsp Sugar Daddy + 1 tsp silica blast + 1 tsp of Awesome Blossoms + 1 tsp of Thrive Alive B-1 Red + 2 tsp of MagiCal .... it all adds up to about 2.9 EC
> 
> Also, are they in flower yet? If not i would definitely top or fem those beauty's...


 

No they are not yet showing signs of maturing but they are branching out crazy thats for sure..  How do you top them & what is Fem them I do not know.  I fead them as the chart stated but will start your feeding schedule in a week bro.  Did you get your personal stuff taken care of ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> How do you top them & what is Fem them I do not know.


Here is a link, LINK.



			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> Did you get your personal stuff taken care of ...


Well still waiting for the cops to call and tell me what iv bin charged with. But i called this one guy from NORML and he said hes got my back. And to call him once I know something. So i am just playing the waiting game...

Good luck bro


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Here is a link, LINK.
> 
> 
> Well still waiting for the cops to call and tell me what iv bin charged with. But i called this one guy from NORML and he said hes got my back. And to call him once I know something. So i am just playing the waiting game...
> ...


 

I am glad to hear that bro... THANKS FOR THE LINK  & ADVICE I HAVE TO BUT TWO MORE POLES THE OTHER TWO PLANTS HAVE OUT GROWN THE OLD POLES.  Have a wonderful vacation bro smoke some for me & Mp members.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

You should start super cropping to thicken up the stems. Just go and pinch the main stem up and down the main stalk...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> You should start super cropping to thicken up the stems. Just go and pinch the main stem up and down the main stalk...


 

Bro I am a newbie still remember!!! How do I pinch the main stem up and down the main stalk


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Guess that's why i am here. Ok this is what you do.. just go to the main stem and pinch it till you feel it squish and thin stop.. That's all there is to it. Heres a vid on youtube. You see what it dose is thickens up the stalk.



			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> Bro I am a newbie still remember!!! How do I pinch the main stem up and down the main stalk


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Guess that's why i am here. Ok this is what you do.. just go to the main stem and pinch it till you feel it squish and thin stop.. That's all there is to it. Heres a vid on youtube. You see what it dose is thickens up the stalk.


 

Thanks Man I am glad you are giving me advice thanks for your help....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

No-Problamo....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Guess that's why i am here. Ok this is what you do.. just go to the main stem and pinch it till you feel it squish and thin stop.. That's all there is to it. Heres a vid on youtube. You see what it dose is thickens up the stalk.


 

I am more visual then technical reader. Hands I learn more.  Thanks again.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah same here...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah same here...


 

I will post some new pictures in a week or so .   Thanks again..


----------



## Tater (Jul 10, 2008)

Carefull when pinching, lots of people get overzealous and split the outside stalk, this is bad, you just want to feel it start to squish inside then stop.  And I'm no pro, only got one grow under my belt but I do read a lot


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> Carefull when pinching, lots of people get overzealous and split the outside stalk, this is bad, you just want to feel it start to squish inside then stop. And I'm no pro, only got one grow under my belt but I do read a lot


 

Ya it scared me but I was careful to do exacting as Timmy6j stated to do. I figured if I squeezed to hard I would hurt the plants and toping scared me but I have to learn from my mistakes this is my first grow and learning from it & not making the same mistakes over again. There freebie beans what a great way to learn from.


Thanks again Tater


----------



## madmunk (Jul 18, 2008)

i envy you in ca, im in rainy scotland and its hard to b successful outdoors

good luck with the guerilla gro and keep us posted


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

madmunk said:
			
		

> i envy you in ca, im in rainy scotland and its hard to b successful outdoors
> 
> good luck with the guerilla gro and keep us posted


 
Scotland Beautiful.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

All four plants are branching out crazy like christmas trees do.
I topped & Fem the plants as Timmy stated needed to be done.
Added Night crawlers to the soil of the 5 gallon containers.

I just completed the feeding for the week with the Success kit using Timmy Rcpt.


Thanks Timmy


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2008)

wow theyve grown!! cant wait to see em in another week or two see how bushy they become. what did you do supercrop or fim or top? i got a couple supercropperd and a couple just toped outside, nothin like yours though.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> wow theyve grown!! cant wait to see em in another week or two see how bushy they become. what did you do supercrop or fim or top? i got a couple supercropperd and a couple just toped outside, nothin like yours though.


 

I topped and pinched the main stem. Man are there branches getting long. I can barely walk around them. It's cool to see how they grow & branch. I never new they would grow that big & branch out like that.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jul 18, 2008)

looking good KGB30, what exactly does that supercropping do??


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> looking good KGB30, what exactly does that supercropping do??


 


Alows more colas to grow on top!!!.

Theres a Youtube video that explains how to fem it's on my journal and some pictures Timmy attatched to ilistrate how to top your plant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great KGB.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 18, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking great KGB.


 

Thanks Bro I appreciate it.  How are your ladies?


----------



## dutchman (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats a sweet looking garden to play in!!!

good luck!! i will be popping in from now on!!


cheerio,
Dutch


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Your garden is lookin very good,,,,,
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

dutchman said:
			
		

> Thats a sweet looking garden to play in!!!
> 
> good luck!! i will be popping in from now on!!
> 
> ...


 

Thanks..  Tomato plants are growing crazy.  How are your plants?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

tcooper1 said:
			
		

> Your garden is lookin very good,,,,,
> have a great day and stay safe


 

How are your ladies?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2008)

looking good my friend..will go back and finish the read later..enjoying it so far..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> looking good my friend..will go back and finish the read later..enjoying it so far..KEEP M GREEN


 


Thanks bro how are your  ladies? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2008)

my Lady says she needs to go on diet because shes getting fat..I told her I like FAT Ladys and that I will remove some of that wieght here shortly..lol.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> my Lady says she needs to go on diet because shes getting fat..I told her I like FAT Ladys and that I will remove some of that wieght here shortly..lol.


 


Make her shamoo & smoke her real good. lol


----------



## IRISH (Jul 22, 2008)

hey friend, your grow is looking sweet. thanks for the rep., and visiting my grow. keep it green KGB. nice job. ...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> hey friend, your grow is looking sweet. thanks for the rep., and visiting my grow. keep it green KGB. nice job. ...


 


Your grow looks sweet Banjo.

Man it's going to kill me to kill any when they start to show sex. I have raised them from beans. Oh well thats part of growing. Thanks for the props.


----------



## bigbudz (Jul 22, 2008)

You garden looks great KGB! If they're not already, not much longer and your girls will be taller than I am... They seem to like all the attention you give em, keep up the great work!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> You garden looks great KGB! If they're not already, not much longer and your girls will be taller than I am... They seem to like all the attention you give em, keep up the great work!


 

I give them TLC & Night crawlers that I rescue from Walmart. lol

I'll be glad when they show there sex. lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Looking great man! Nice and bushy.
> 
> I also wanted to do some learning and experimenting before blowing some serious cash on beans. You can do all sorts of crazy stuff you wouldn't dare do with expensive seeds just to see how much you can get away with.


 

Growing freebies is a excellent way to learn how to grow. Man have they bushed out Kludge.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 22, 2008)

Lookin good bro... They not showing there bits yet?


----------



## akirahz (Jul 24, 2008)

Very tall and bushy garden, defiantly the pinnacle of health -- i also like how they blend in well with the surrounding plant life, well done


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Lookin good bro... They not showing there bits yet?


 

Man are they branching out longer then my arms reach.  Thanks again Timmy for your help.. Your a good person...


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Very tall and bushy garden, defiantly the pinnacle of health -- i also like how they blend in well with the surrounding plant life, well done


 

Ya Akirahz they use to blend in but one is almost 6-06 in heght because thats how tall I am & man they are about to be taller then my fence.   I had to trim the Tomato plants back so the new branches could get some light .   

Thanks for the Visit....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hear is update of the Sativa Hybrids.  You can see how tall they have got.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sweet Corn


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

Tasty!!


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 24, 2008)

Lookin great KGB:aok: 

Are they showing yet?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 24, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Lookin great KGB:aok:
> 
> Are they showing yet?


 

I might need glasses like you. lol.. I know I am getting close the light change has started. Day light later hear in the morning at 5:30 am. So hopefuly by the end of the month or two I should see there sex.


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Jul 24, 2008)

Looking mighty fine there KGB30. Looks like your gonna have a nice arse harvest. Good luck with the rest of the grow brutha!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 25, 2008)

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> Looking mighty fine there KGB30. Looks like your gonna have a nice arse harvest. Good luck with the rest of the grow brutha!


 

Thanks for the visit BeachWeed420.. Good luck with your sexy ladies. lol


----------



## IRISH (Jul 25, 2008)

Beautiful garden KGB.:hubba: . hope your neighbors are'nt close, cause they'll be over that fence in a couple weeks' ... good job...


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 25, 2008)

hey buddy, I got plenty of smoke but can I have some of that corn? I got my veggy garden started WAY to late this year, BUT at least my tomatoe's are red.
puff


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 28, 2008)

*YUM!  Your veggies and your plants are looking great!   Thanks for stopping by my grow, good luck with yours. *


----------



## thebest (Jul 28, 2008)

looking great KBG, very nice plants bro


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> Beautiful garden KGB.:hubba: . hope your neighbors are'nt close, cause they'll be over that fence in a couple weeks' ... good job...


 
LOL. Thanks Buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> hey buddy, I got plenty of smoke but can I have some of that corn? I got my veggy garden started WAY to late this year, BUT at least my tomatoe's are red.
> puff


 

Sorry to hear about your garden..  When I harvest the corn I'll let ya know it taste. lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *YUM! Your veggies and your plants are looking great!  Thanks for stopping by my grow, good luck with yours. *


 

Thanks for stopping by Megan. .


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> looking great KBG, very nice plants bro


 

Thanks for stopping by Thebest.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

Looking good. Nice corn and maters too.


----------



## gotmoun (Jul 28, 2008)

nice


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lookin good bro....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> lookin good bro....


 

Thanks for the visit buddie.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

gotmoun said:
			
		

> nice


 

How are your plants?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 29, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looking good. Nice corn and maters too.


 

The corn is starting to get a corn shoots.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 30, 2008)

BEAUTIESSS! Can't wait for your harvest man gunna be some nice OUTDOOR THCV! LOL!


----------



## rami (Jul 30, 2008)

lookin great...keep it up.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> BEAUTIESSS! Can't wait for your harvest man gunna be some nice OUTDOOR THCV! LOL!


 

All they have to do is show sex.. All they want to do is push the Tomatos out by branching... Children they never stop fighting...lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 30, 2008)

rami said:
			
		

> lookin great...keep it up.


 

Have a wonderful day buddie.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sativa Hybrids & Bag Seed Pictures 9 & 10...

Good Morning & thanks for the visit..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sativa Hybrids 1-8 pictures

Bag Seed 9-10 pictures


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

looking nice man, very nice! hows the pain today... any better?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> looking nice man, very nice! hows the pain today... any better?


 

Hey... I baught a strain from the club.. The bud is called Red Bull man is it strong for a pure indica.

Thanks for the visit...


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

thats a indica and its how tall?? they look huge?


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> thats a indica and its how tall?? they look huge?


 

I like ladies but man they are taller then me.. lol .. I will have to measure them all & repost.


----------



## thebest (Jul 31, 2008)

haha, I am tall, so if a girl is taller than me, she got to go. lol. Alright man, ill be looking for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2008)

talk about towers huh kg? cant wait to see these suckers towards harvest.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

7o inches is small Sativa Hybrid and the tallest is 71 inches..

They all wanted to show off so hear is there sun bathing. lol


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

They where so little.. Man have they grown up... Which one is paying for my senior home living.LOL... Man I can remember planting the beans and watering and now look at them full grown... This has been a fun grow & sharing with my brothers & sisters..


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lol


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 31, 2008)

looks great, when do you expect them to flower? I have never grown outside.
puff


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 31, 2008)

they should start anyday now.ive always grew outdoors in michigan,and they always start around the beginning of august. they look good brother.cant wait to see them buds!!


----------



## thebest (Aug 1, 2008)

lol nice 71 inches dude, thats crazy. Good grow man, I also wanted to thank you for posting as much as you do. You give a lot of good advice, and you pay attention to other people grows. Hope this yeild you get will help you with your chronic pain man. Best of wishes on your situation. I hope you can find peace. Again, nice grow. Ill be lookin for them buds


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 1, 2008)

look'n good, buddy... look'n good :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> looks great, when do you expect them to flower? I have never grown outside.
> puff


 
A month or two they should start... The corn has already started flowering and our day light is changing in Cali...


Good Morning Puff!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> they should start anyday now.ive always grew outdoors in michigan,and they always start around the beginning of august. they look good brother.cant wait to see them buds!!


 

No balls yet but I am keeping a eye out.. Only ladies in the garden no balls. 


Good Morning Brother...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> lol nice 71 inches dude, thats crazy. Good grow man, I also wanted to thank you for posting as much as you do. You give a lot of good advice, and you pay attention to other people grows. Hope this yeild you get will help you with your chronic pain man. Best of wishes on your situation. I hope you can find peace. Again, nice grow. Ill be lookin for them buds


 

Best I like your grow it's sweet..  The pain is for life... 
I can not think dude I smoked out last night OMG..

Good Morning Best have a wonderful Mp brother.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> look'n good, buddy... look'n good :aok:


 


Thanks for the visit I appreciate it...

How are your ladies?

Good morning brother.. OMG  I need another cup of coffee...


----------



## someguy (Aug 1, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> talk about towers huh kg? cant wait to see these suckers towards harvest.



wanted to say i fing love the boondocks [email protected] im not racist, i hate/love everyone equally. but great show anywho...   but ladies look very nice brrrroooooooo. 6'!!!!!!! havent checked your journal in awhile & missed a lot!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautiful plants. You should be proud.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

someguy said:
			
		

> wanted to say i fing love the boondocks [email protected] im not racist, i hate/love everyone equally. but great show anywho... but ladies look very nice brrrroooooooo. 6'!!!!!!! havent checked your journal in awhile & missed a lot!


 

Leave the racist comments to the goverment...


Thanks for the visit...  Have a wonderful day & good morning..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Beautiful plants. You should be proud.


 

I am proud but sad because it's my first grow with MJ and soon they will have to die by me or the cold that is coming.... I can smell winter being a country man... I feel Cali winter is going to be long since summer wasn't long....


Have a wonderful weekend brother.


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 1, 2008)

woooooooowwwwwwww! I miss growing outdoors! BEAUTIFUL!!! great job on those monsters buddy!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 1, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> woooooooowwwwwwww! I miss growing outdoors! BEAUTIFUL!!! great job on those monsters buddy!


 

I'll be glad when I am finished with them... Then I can grow inside....


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I'll be glad when I am finished with them... Then I can grow inside....



What sort of setup do you have in mind?

Have you started building anything?

If your plants have not begun to flower to much, you could try taking some clones now and veg them in prep for your inside grow, make them into mommas and clone them n start a SOG


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 2, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> What sort of setup do you have in mind?
> 
> Have you started building anything?
> 
> If your plants have not begun to flower to much, you could try taking some clones now and veg them in prep for your inside grow, make them into mommas and clone them n start a SOG


 

I baught 1,000 watt Switchable HPS/MH Super Yielder 2-6 inch... I have a grow tent fire retardent 4x4x7.. I have a can-fan 6HO and a charco filter by Can-Can.. Inside & out side tempature.... Tempature thermastat for L ight just in case it gets  to hot...  I am going to put together a journal.. 

The plant s are too close to showing there sex .. So far it looks like ladies but who knows until they show hair or Hermie or Balls..


Thanks for the visit..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pictures 14-21 Sativas Hybrid....

Completed feeding this morning with Technaflo Success Receipt .  
Supercropped them all again.. 

The branches are getting thicker...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Pictures 22-29


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Good Morning to my fellow brothers & Sisters of MP.. Enjoy the MJ Porn.lol


----------



## occg.hydro (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn man, I can't wait to see the harvest on these!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> Damn man, I can't wait to see the harvest on these!


]


I am getting close that I know.. So far they look like females but who knows with bag seed..


----------



## massproducer (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking great KGB, keep up that excellent work, I will be keeping an eye on this one for sure.  Good luck with the rest of the grow


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 4, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> Looking great KGB, keep up that excellent work, I will be keeping an eye on this one for sure. Good luck with the rest of the grow


 

Thanks for the visit...


----------



## puffnstuff (Aug 5, 2008)

hey buddy, are in northern cali?. I ask because I am in southern oregon, way south, and I have 4 AK47 girls ready to flower and was think of sticking them outside, just for fun, and was wondering if it was too late. what do ya' think? thanks..
puff


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

puffnstuff said:
			
		

> hey buddy, are in northern cali?. I ask because I am in southern oregon, way south, and I have 4 AK47 girls ready to flower and was think of sticking them outside, just for fun, and was wondering if it was too late. what do ya' think? thanks..
> puff


 


I don't but I would ask MassProducer or HIE or Hick...

Ya I am in Northern Cali..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

The stock has grown so much I had to cut the rope & add new rope so the rope wouldn't hurt the Sativa..

Pictures 1-2


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sativa Hybrid

Pictures 1-2


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I never knew that the Sativas branches grow new branches on there branch.. I just Supercropped the newer branches so they will get thicker...

Good morning mp buddies..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 5, 2008)

wow kgb those are some very pretty plants,,,keep up the great work ,,cant wait to see how all them turns out


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> wow kgb those are some very pretty plants,,,keep up the great work ,,cant wait to see how all them turns out


 
I appreciate the kind words thanks... How are your plants Ann..


----------



## annscrib (Aug 5, 2008)

yvw kgb ive all ready harvested it and smoke it lol,,but with in a few days i should have a lowryder going


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 5, 2008)

annscrib said:
			
		

> yvw kgb ive all ready harvested it and smoke it lol,,but with in a few days i should have a lowryder going


 

Good luck


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Sativas showing hairs.

 Pictures 35-44


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

congrats bro! good to see the weather is turning for you. How many males/females you got at the moment? The plants look very green and healthy, dunno what ya doin but keep it up!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> congrats bro! good to see the weather is turning for you. How many males/females you got at the moment? The plants look very green and healthy, dunno what ya doin but keep it up!!!


 

Learning & adding the training to my plants... No balls yet!!! Just hairs... I am keeping a eye out... No males only females wanted in my garden... 

The night crawlers help and adding second 5 gallon to old 5 gallon helped the roots grow deeper.. Five gallon on top of another works.. Roots love it... 

Is dark were ya live?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice lookin' girls K ...Keep it up mang...Keep it GREEN...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 7, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Nice lookin' girls K ...Keep it up mang...Keep it GREEN...


 
Thanks for the visit..


----------



## bigbudz (Aug 8, 2008)

Nothin like hairy ladies!!   Congrats on the showing of the lovlies!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

bigbudz said:
			
		

> Nothin like hairy ladies!!  Congrats on the showing of the lovlies!


 

Glad ya like all the MJ PORN buddie.lol

Good Morning


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

Lookin' good...Let's just hope none of 'em hermie on ya pal...I was just wonderin', what is it you use to tie down your ladies??? I'm needing to tie down a few of my babies a little more for security/stealth purposes....And i have a brand new roll of crochet thread...And i wasn't sure if i should use any type of cotton or clothe...I'm worried about it causing mold after rains, but i'm not for sure if it would...Help me out K.B  , ya can drop by my journal and let me know if ya want...I just didn't wanna clutter up your journal w/ my questions...But Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Elven (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks nice


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Lookin' good...Let's just hope none of 'em hermie on ya pal...I was just wonderin', what is it you use to tie down your ladies??? I'm needing to tie down a few of my babies a little more for security/stealth purposes....And i have a brand new roll of crochet thread...And i wasn't sure if i should use any type of cotton or clothe...I'm worried about it causing mold after rains, but i'm not for sure if it would...Help me out K.B , ya can drop by my journal and let me know if ya want...I just didn't wanna clutter up your journal w/ my questions...But Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


 

Whats up TN... I use cooking rope ...4U2smoke uses Pipe cleaner that are green.

 Works good the cooking rope. Just have to watch when the plant grows it'll cut into the stock buddie TN.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Looks nice


 

Thanks buddie for the visit...


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*YUM!  You have some serious growage going on man!  Love your pictures.  *


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 8, 2008)

hmmm...thanks K, ya got any other suggestions...I'm needing somethin that i can go from a stake/pole in the ground and reach up 2-3/12 ft. plus room to tie....Appreciate it Pal


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *YUM! You have some serious growage going on man! Love your pictures. *


 

Thanks Megan for the kind words and the visit..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> hmmm...thanks K, ya got any other suggestions...I'm needing somethin that i can go from a stake/pole in the ground and reach up 2-3/12 ft. plus room to tie....Appreciate it Pal


 


You just need to find a rope thats soft... Go to home depot check there rope selection.. You just need something soft..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Sativa Hybrid 


Tomatos


----------



## Elven (Aug 9, 2008)

I got stoned just looking at those pics   oh wait I was stoned and just zoned out on the pics for 10 min


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

1-10 Pictures..Enjoy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

11-16 Pictures.. Enjoy:fid: 

Sweet Corn.lol:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 9, 2008)

looks like you got a sweet monster bush there keep up the good work


----------



## IRISH (Aug 9, 2008)

looking real good kgb :hubba: , nice camoflauge. ... thanks for visiting my grow bro...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2008)

TREES!!!! looking good man.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looks like you got a sweet monster bush there keep up the good work


 

Thanks for the visit buddie.... I checked th Ph it was low so I took off the top soil of each plant & added new soil FFOF around the base and some Dolmite lime... When I water them to night they will get som e new food..

Only the four giants need food.. I was nice I fead they tomatos to.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looking real good kgb :hubba: , nice camoflauge. ... thanks for visiting my grow bro...


 
Whats up Banjo... The Camo isn't working any more there so tall... I need to measure them again.lol Thanks for the visit buddie.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 9, 2008)

nice :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 9, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> nice :aok:


 
Thanks for the visit buddie


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> inside you got more control over... i would finsih them outside though cuuz so many bugs and stuff.. i did this with my current grow when they frist showed pistils but after a week inside i noticed i had a bunch of spider mites on one of the flowering plants got the cut. then i brought in some veggin plants same thing only lil flys im just glad they didnt spread to the other plants.


 
Man whats up with all the spider mites attacks... At least ya fixed it.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sativa Hybrid #3 is budding... 

1 is showing hairs.

2 is showing hairs

4 is showing hairs


----------



## Elven (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking Very Nice  great color


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Looking Very Nice  great color


 

Thanks Buddy for the visit...


----------



## thebest (Aug 11, 2008)

looking nice man. can't wait to see how big the buds get.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> looking nice man. can't wait to see how big the buds get.


 

Question buddy... How along can you tell if ya have hermie? One is budding other three have hairs....


----------



## thebest (Aug 11, 2008)

as soon as you see a sack. on any part of the plant, usually its just one part of the plant that turns if it is a hermie.


----------



## bud.uncle (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking Good KGB:aok: 


What nutes are you using?

Try not 2 stress about hermies, time n patience mon pote


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> as soon as you see a sack. on any part of the plant, usually its just one part of the plant that turns if it is a hermie.


 

I have no Sacks yet.. .. Thanks buddy..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 11, 2008)

look'n nice, man :aok:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Looking Good KGB:aok:
> 
> 
> What nutes are you using?
> ...


 

BC Technaflora Recepty for Success .. I am using Timmy recepty for the kit..  Thanks Uncle..


----------



## Thorn (Aug 11, 2008)

wow they look brill! Your so lucky to have all these ladies grr!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> look'n nice, man :aok:


 

Thanks for the visit buddy.. Good Morning..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow they look brill! Your so lucky to have all these ladies grr!


 
The more the marrier!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2008)

*sorry it took so long to get to your place :hubba:
looking fantastic:aok:
ive pulled up my chair so i dont miss any more ,:48: pass this on when your finnished *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *sorry it took so long to get to your place :hubba:*
> *looking fantastic:aok:*
> *ive pulled up my chair so i dont miss any more ,:48: pass this on when your finnished *


 


OMG that taste so good thanks needed it...  


Thanks for the visit Mel.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

NICE! if they keep growing like that your gona have to tie them back so they dont grow into the SUN!!!!! haha


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> NICE! if they keep growing like that your gona have to tie them back so they dont grow into the SUN!!!!! haha


 

Thanks buddy... Ya they so ***** tall... I can not belive how tall they...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

for real your growing pot towers haha


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> for real your growing pot towers haha


 

Thanks buddy for the kind words...


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Aug 14, 2008)

*KGB Everything sure dose look good!!**KEEP EM GREEN BUDDY​*
:holysheep: :48: :afroweed: :joint4: :bong2: :bong1: :aok: :smoke1: :bong:​


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *KGB Everything sure dose look good!!**KEEP EM GREEN BUDDY​*
> 
> 
> :holysheep: :48: :afroweed: :joint4: :bong2: :bong1: :aok: :smoke1: :bong:​


 

They are budding now.. been busy with the wife  so I'll take some pictures.. There will be more MJ PORN to come...lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

MJ PORN! MJ PORN! Let's have a look mang...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> MJ PORN! MJ PORN! Let's have a look mang...


 

How do ya want the ladies?  :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

KGB, i'm not picky ...But congrats mang, you were the 420th thanks for me  ...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> KGB, i'm not picky ...But congrats mang, you were the 420th thanks for me  ...


 

I'll get them all nice pretty tomorrow for ya buddy.. Thanks for the props buddy... Man your plants have grown minus the gOV issue..


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

Dude i don't know what to think...Have you read the thread on here??? they went down for 12 plants...thats ridiculous...And that has me worried, but i'm not sure if they're just searching for guerilla or if they might take a little residential tour too ...??  send me some mojo mang ...Can't wait for the ladies


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Dude i don't know what to think...Have you read the thread on here??? they went down for 12 plants...thats ridiculous...And that has me worried, but i'm not sure if they're just searching for guerilla or if they might take a little residential tour too ...??  send me some mojo mang ...Can't wait for the ladies


 

Oh GREEN MOJO PLEASE HELP OUT TN_TOKER420 HE SURE NEED THE HELP.. We pray GREEN MOJO watch ov er his crop & keep the evil ones away... Oh thanks GREEN MOJO for the help.. J/K


This shoulod help ya friend...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sun Flower pictures and the Sativa Hybrid ladies.

Hear a tease picture of the ladies this morning.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

1-21 pictures of Sativa Hybrid.. Enjoy buddies:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

More pictures:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Two males executed (male plants). So two Sativa Hybrid Females And the Moon Light left.


----------



## imager777 (Aug 14, 2008)

I envy you being able to do an outdoor grow.  Your yield is going to be huge.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

imager777 said:
			
		

> I envy you being able to do an outdoor grow. Your yield is going to be huge.


 

Thanks buddy for the visit.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 14, 2008)

THANKS A LOT KGB...sershly man, i appreciate it...hey those are lookin' good...Not a big fan of the guys , but bring the ladies on  ...Is that pics of the males your just pulled???


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Hey NICE sunflowers!  I love sunflowers to.  Great pictures as always.  *


----------



## Elven (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## imager777 (Aug 14, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Thanks buddy for the visit.



In addition to the normal threads I check, I try to check out anyone's grow that checked out mine.  I just don't comment very much.  One day, I'll work on my social skills.

In any case, what are your expectations for harvest time and yield?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Hey NICE sunflowers! I love sunflowers to. Great pictures as always. *


 
I like your kitty cat picture... She looks lovable... How old is the kitty Megan?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

imager777 said:
			
		

> In addition to the normal threads I check, I try to check out anyone's grow that checked out mine. I just don't comment very much. One day, I'll work on my social skills.
> 
> In any case, what are your expectations for harvest time and yield?


 

I have no clue first grow thanks to Hick & Timmy6j and Uncle for helping me .. Oh little buddy 4U2SMoKe helped me also..

What are you up to buddy?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Awesome pics


 
Whats up buddy? Sweet build ya have started.. Thanks for the visit & have a wonderful night.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> THANKS A LOT KGB...sershly man, i appreciate it...hey those are lookin' good...Not a big fan of the guys , but bring the ladies on  ...Is that pics of the males your just pulled???


 
Whats up TN? I am drinking some Captian Morgan tonight..lol. Any ways.. The two tallest where males and my runt  was a male.. So three males executed..lol.. Only girls in my garden:hubba: .


----------



## Thorn (Aug 15, 2008)

fantastic pictures my friend! I see those balls hehe

I tried one of my jalapenoes last night, chopped up on a pizza...and MY GOODNESS SHE WAS HOT!!!


----------



## andy52 (Aug 15, 2008)

cool pics my friend.good you can grow outside.wish i could,maybe a few next yr.thanks


----------



## madmunk (Aug 15, 2008)

life must b great     :cool2:     in sunny CA

whats ur first love KGB30, indoors or out?

just joined the thread man

take care my man


----------



## Melissa (Aug 15, 2008)

*looking wonderful :48: *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

madmunk said:
			
		

> life must b great :cool2: in sunny CA
> 
> whats ur first love KGB30, indoors or out?
> 
> ...


 

I have only growed out side buddy... Fall grow will be inside for the first time... Thanks for the visit buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

melissa said:
			
		

> *looking wonderful :48: *


 

Thanks Mel for the visit.... Did ya get rid of that weared guy? Some people...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> cool pics my friend.good you can grow outside.wish i could,maybe a few next yr.thanks


 
Thanks for the visit... Buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 15, 2008)

No males in my garden... :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Elven (Aug 16, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> No males in my garden... :hubba: :hubba:



Cut their heads off


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 16, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Cut their heads off


 
The gallentine.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 16, 2008)

So how many sexy girls is left in the garden??? Ya gots me wantin some of dat cap'n morgan now KG, i love that stuff...It's the only liquor i can actually drink like a regular drink without addin' anything...Ya got the original or what??? i didn't even know till a week or 2 ago that they had more than just the original and 'silver label' or somethin...But I Like It...It sure made for a nice 'Bringin' in the New Year'  ...Get Us More MJ Porn Buddy! We miss the sexy mamas...Keep it Up and Keep it Green...


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> The gallentine.lol



I am going to use my Katana to make them feel like they have some honor in death


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I am going to use my Katana to make them feel like they have some honor in death


 

Need pics.lol

Good morning buddy... That would be sweet to see.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> So how many sexy girls is left in the garden??? Ya gots me wantin some of dat cap'n morgan now KG, i love that stuff...It's the only liquor i can actually drink like a regular drink without addin' anything...Ya got the original or what??? i didn't even know till a week or 2 ago that they had more than just the original and 'silver label' or somethin...But I Like It...It sure made for a nice 'Bringin' in the New Year'  ...Get Us More MJ Porn Buddy! We miss the sexy mamas...Keep it Up and Keep it Green...


 

Ya Buddy I didn't even know that they had a different Captain Morgan... Stuff cost alot for a small bottle.   Two ladies showing goodies and the other looks like it might be a female but not showing ... Hope it's not going to be a hermie.. ....

Okay I'll get the girls to show off for ya TN.. 

I don't even remeber la st New Years.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PORN.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PORN.  :hubba: 


Sativa 1 & 2 pictures don't know for sure if he or she or both (Hermie).


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Ya Buddy I didn't even know that they had a different Captain Morgan... Stuff cost alot for a small bottle. Two ladies showing goodies and the other looks like it might be a female but not showing ... Hope it's not going to be a hermie.. ....
> 
> Okay I'll get the girls to show off for ya TN..
> 
> *I don't even remeber la st New Years.lol*



   NEITHER DO I :rofl: ...Yeah that stuff's a pretty penny, not as much as some good Crown tho...Only 3 liquors i'll spend money on is jager, crown, and cap'n now  ...I've been workin' on that 3rd one for a couple years now  ...Finally found my flavour...The girls are lookin' good buddy...Sendin' some GREEN MOJO... I sure hope we don't have anymore hermies KG, it's such a bummer ...I HATE HERMIES!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> NEITHER DO I :rofl: ...Yeah that stuff's a pretty penny, not as much as some good Crown tho...Only 3 liquors i'll spend money on is jager, crown, and cap'n now  ...I've been workin' on that 3rd one for a couple years now  ...Finally found my flavour...The girls are lookin' good buddy...Sendin' some GREEN MOJO... I sure hope we don't have anymore hermies KG, it's such a bummer ...I HATE HERMIES!


 

Ya thats the problem growing Bag seed buddy... 21 dollars a bottle.lol


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 17, 2008)

I know dude...It's such a bummer , but i'm usually not let down unless somethin' happens to 'em ya know...I've really been considering ordering some beans, but i just wanna make complete sure it's what i want...


----------



## madmunk (Aug 17, 2008)

real nice pics guys...of lots of flowers!!!..

keeep it up me man!


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice bushes  I think they look AWESOME


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I know dude...It's such a bummer , but i'm usually not let down unless somethin' happens to 'em ya know...I've really been considering ordering some beans, but i just wanna make complete sure it's what i want...


 
Ya I hear ya want to make sure you figure out what strain works for ya...

Good night buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Nice bushes  I think they look AWESOME


 
Whats up buddy how is the build going.... thanks for the visit & kind words. Good Night


----------



## Elven (Aug 17, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Whats up buddy how is the build going.... thanks for the visit & kind words. Good Night



Updated tonight  check it out. its so fricken huge.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 17, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Updated tonight  check it out. its so fricken huge.


 
I just visited buddy.lol.. Looking good keep it up


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ PORN.:hubba: 


Pea germing 

My flowers in the garden.lol


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2008)

Sweet Garden....looks like they are starting their flowers nicely..and good morning buddy!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Sweet Garden....looks like they are starting their flowers nicely..and good morning buddy!


 
Ya they are... Been reading alot on how to make sure they grow big buds.. I need to do another ph soil test. 

Thanks for the visit buddy..


----------



## akirahz (Aug 18, 2008)

Real nice bush of erotic mj sex pics haha   == got any other veggies growin besides them peas?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 18, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> Real nice bush of erotic mj sex pics haha  == got any other veggies growin besides them peas?


 

Corn

Tomatos

Squash

Pumpkins

Sunflowers


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hear is some pictures buddies


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

She likes the Alfalfa Tea.lol


Still one Sativa not showing..


Enjoy ... MJ PORN LOTS OF IT.lol


Good Morning to ya all.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Enjoy MJ PORN


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Tequila blended later on to day


----------



## HATCH (Aug 23, 2008)

Great Thread!!!,,Awesome Plant's!!!!!,,,,,,The Hole Garden Is Doing Great!!!!,,,,,Nothing Like Fresh Veg'gies!!!!,,,,,Best Of Luck!!!!!:hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

HATCH said:
			
		

> Great Thread!!!,,Awesome Plant's!!!!!,,,,,,The Hole Garden Is Doing Great!!!!,,,,,Nothing Like Fresh Veg'gies!!!!,,,,,Best Of Luck!!!!!:hubba:


 

Thanks Hatch for the visit... I'll have a  Margerita for ya to day..


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 23, 2008)

ya got some bud marinading in the Tequila, KGB? :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 23, 2008)

estimated harverst time?


----------



## Elven (Aug 23, 2008)

Man I haven't had much tequila since last Halloween. I had five 8oz. shots in 1.5 hours and took a little nap. When I came to my Wife told me that I missed all the flashing. I decided that I would never drink like that again. I cant miss the show .


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ya got some bud marinading in the Tequila, KGB? :hubba:


 

Ya that would be some tasty ****.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> estimated harverst time?


 

No clue brother!!


Thanks for the visit.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Man I haven't had much tequila since last Halloween. I had five 8oz. shots in 1.5 hours and took a little nap. When I came to my Wife told me that I missed all the flashing. I decided that I would never drink like that again. I cant miss the show .


 

Sounds cool buddy... OMG the fair is packed this Saturday...lol


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Nice porn buddy. *


----------



## SwisherSweets (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweet Monster Plants


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Nice porn buddy. *


 

LOL.

Thanks Megan... I am feeling buzzed from the Kargeretas from State Fair.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> Sweet Monster Plants


 

Thanks Buddy for the visit..


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice Update...The girls are looking great KG, keep it up man...Hope ya had a good 'un at the fair  ...Looks like you're gonna have some nice veggies too , smart thinkin' w/ the economy the way it is right now...I wish i had've thought to put out some this year, usually do...just too much goin' on to worry about ...Keep 'em GREEN Buddy ...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Nice Update...The girls are looking great KG, keep it up man...Hope ya had a good 'un at the fair  ...Looks like you're gonna have some nice veggies too , smart thinkin' w/ the economy the way it is right now...I wish i had've thought to put out some this year, usually do...just too much goin' on to worry about ...Keep 'em GREEN Buddy ...


 

Tomatos are easy to grow.. It's the Sativas that need lots of TLC.lol


----------



## Elven (Aug 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Tomatos are easy to grow.. It's the Sativas that need lots of TLC.lol



If tomatoes had THC then I would like them. hmmm THmatoes that would be awesome. :holysheep: kinda like the nicotine tomatoes from the Simpsons.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> If tomatoes had THC then I would like them. hmmm THmatoes that would be awesome. :holysheep: kinda like the nicotine tomatoes from the Simpsons.


 

Ya that would be cool buddy... How is the build going?

THC Tomatos  would be a killer seller.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

KGB30 everything looks healthy, green, and loving life... well anyways hope all is well my freind, take it easy on the booze now haha J/P, later.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2008)

Kargaritas.....sounds like fun.  Have a Great Sunday!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> KGB30 everything looks healthy, green, and loving life... well anyways hope all is well my freind, take it easy on the booze now haha J/P, later.


 
No addic.. Just having fun.. Just a relaxing & building quiet boxes for my can fans & thats it...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Kargaritas.....sounds like fun. Have a Great Sunday!


 
You have a wonderful sunday buddy.lol

Thanks for the visit.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2008)

i know bro im just jokein and smokin thats all.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 24, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> i know bro im just jokein and smokin thats all.


 
I figure you were  joking buddy... I'll have a drink for ya.lol


----------



## Elven (Aug 24, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Ya that would be cool buddy... How is the build going?
> 
> THC Tomatos  would be a killer seller.lol



Huge update today take a look.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 28, 2008)

Man this Sativa Hybrid... 

I have been giving her lots of water and her tea (ALFALFA) and still not enough..

I als o fead her  Technaflora succes and still demanding... Ladies I tell ya.:hubba: 

Her ph yesterday was low so I raise it to 7.0... 

Today is Alfalfa tea... She loves... Lots of growth... 

Good morning my buddies & have a wonderful day.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow, what a beast...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, what a beast...



Thanks buddy for the visit.... How is everything going with the courts?


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 29, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Nice


 

Thanks for visit BuddyLuv..


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Dang KGB your girl is a monster!  Never heard of alfalfa tea guess ill have to look that up to see what exactly that is, whatever it is it seems to be working.  *


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Dang KGB your girl is a monster! Never heard of alfalfa tea guess ill have to look that up to see what exactly that is, whatever it is it seems to be working. *[/quote
> 
> 
> Two cups of Alfalfa Hay in water with a 2 air stones & a fish pump with two hose .. Air stones at the bottom  of the bucket & turn it on... I run it all night ... Stir the tea every two hours or 5 hours..


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Enjoy her large self.... Man this girl demands TLC.... Hear is some model pictures.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

Second female is showing finually.... I raise her pH of the soil to 7.lol

Enjoy


----------



## BuddyLuv (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice as always. Must be cool to just grow out like that and not be worried about leo.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Nice as always. Must be cool to just grow out like that and not be worried about leo.


 

It's my medical right...lol... Need my pain meds.... Chronic pain sucks buddy


----------



## SwisherSweets (Aug 31, 2008)

looking great


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> looking great


 

Thanks for the visit buddy... Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## SwisherSweets (Aug 31, 2008)

yeah kgber, you know when i seen kgb i havent seen that term for pot in a long time. Decided to take a day away from my studies to come check out your journal. Drink a few beers and some glasses of wine.  My grow is still looking good too, waiting to do a update when they grow more.
Btw that drawing thats my icon i drew myself do you like?


----------



## smokybear (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice looking ladies. Great work my friend. Definitel keep us posted on those. Take care and be safe.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> yeah kgber, you know when i seen kgb i havent seen that term for pot in a long time. Decided to take a day away from my studies to come check out your journal. Drink a few beers and some glasses of wine. My grow is still looking good too, waiting to do a update when they grow more.
> Btw that drawing thats my icon i drew myself do you like?


 

I wish I could draw like ya.lol... 

I'll have Margereta later for ya.... You should never give up on drawing you have talent.. Looking forward to seeing some of your plants picture...


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Very nice looking ladies. Great work my friend. Definitel keep us posted on those. Take care and be safe.


 

Thanks for the kind words & the visit.. Have a wonderful day buddy.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey Buddy ole pal, so sorry haven't gotten to come hang out much lately...Had a family member pass away and have been doing that whole thing ...finally back to what i love tho  , your girls are lookin' good...actually reminds me of mine now, i hope they've got a sativa dom high ....Keep It Up KG


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey Buddy ole pal, so sorry haven't gotten to come hang out much lately...Had a family member pass away and have been doing that whole thing ...finally back to what i love tho  , your girls are lookin' good...actually reminds me of mine now, i hope they've got a sativa dom high ....Keep It Up KG


 
I hear ya with the family issues.. My wife loss her job and I have three possible jon enter views this week.. Hope they call.. Just don't know how I am going to take care of my ladies.lol.. Glad to hear from ya buddy & sorry about your loss.... At least they are with God... I guess it's Margereta time for ya family member I'll drink a coupl e for them only .

You have  some awesome garden of MJ buddy


----------



## tn_toker420 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot KG...i appreciate you're thoughtfulness  ...So ya on a margarita kick since the fair ? aah don't over-do it tho buddy ...Take care and take it easy


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot KG...i appreciate you're thoughtfulness  ...So ya on a margarita kick since the fair ? aah don't over-do it tho buddy ...Take care and take it easy


 

Nope just a drink before bed time can't smoke I've got j ob enterviews & blood t est for doctor... No don't want to be a alcoholic... Margeretas are less calories.. Just wanting to lose weight.. I was 280 & now I am 233.. Shooting for 225 to help my work injuries.


----------



## SwisherSweets (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks kber, keep it old school, and you will be safe. Be wise to all who cant grow legally, keep your mouth shut and do the right thing always. believe and your dreams come true.

If you would like something drawn for ya just post something i'll just use my good eye and duplicate in pencile what you want. No problem mon. Add a few pictures of something you like to make it interesting.


----------



## deeeeeed (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice grow, KGB.....


----------



## Elven (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks better every time I look in KGB


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> thanks kber, keep it old school, and you will be safe. Be wise to all who cant grow legally, keep your mouth shut and do the right thing always. believe and your dreams come true.
> 
> If you would like something drawn for ya just post something i'll just use my good eye and duplicate in pencile what you want. No problem mon. Add a few pictures of something you like to make it interesting.


 

I want the Eagle in the middle with the Marijuana leaf on bo th sides and right below the claws AMERICAN PRIDE  IN GANGO WRITING.LOL. Thanks buddy & good morning.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

deeeeeed said:
			
		

> Nice grow, KGB.....


 

Thanks buddy for the visit & have a good morning.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 1, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Looks better every time I look in KGB


 

Thanks for the visit and a good morning to ya.. How is your build going.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey KG, hows it lookin buddy??? So whaya tryin' to get sketched up, somethin for a tat perhaps  ...If so it sounds sweet ...I'd like to give it a look when ya get it together...Let's see a pic of the girls  eh??? c'mon  ...My girls have started to fatten up so much in the last few days , i'll try to get an update tonite, at least get some pics ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Buddy ...


----------



## SwisherSweets (Sep 2, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> I want the Eagle in the middle with the Marijuana leaf on bo th sides and right below the claws AMERICAN PRIDE IN GANGO WRITING.LOL. Thanks buddy & good morning.


 
when i have time off i'll do that.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

SwisherSweets said:
			
		

> when i have time off i'll do that.


 
Thats no problem friend & thanks for you sharing your art..


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hey KG, hows it lookin buddy??? So whaya tryin' to get sketched up, somethin for a tat perhaps  ...If so it sounds sweet ...I'd like to give it a look when ya get it together...Let's see a pic of the girls eh??? c'mon  ...My girls have started to fatten up so much in the last few days , i'll try to get an update tonite, at least get some pics ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Buddy ...


 

Ok I will take some sexy pictures just for you of the ladies.lol... They have some sexy hairs.lol... Oh it's a Avatar drawing.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok TN hear are some hot pictures.. They should help you get there.lol

Enjoy friends & buddies!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Last picture of the first girl.lol


----------



## DomsChron (Sep 2, 2008)

NICE pics kgb! Left me drooling LOL!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 2, 2008)

Last Sativa Female is finually showing her self.lol .. Enjoy


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2008)

KGB, Your Sativa looks so good.  Glad they have all flowered now.  Now the real waiting game begins.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> NICE pics kgb! Left me drooling LOL!


 

Not too much drewling same some for TN.lol.. Ya she is getting hot.. I might body guards for her.lol. Ok where is my friend 4U2SMOKE at.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> KGB, Your Sativa looks so good. Glad they have all flowered now. Now the real waiting game begins.


 

Thanks buddy.. Man when they start to flower you really have to pay attention to the soil PH.lol. Thanks for the visit buddy. Have a good day..


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks again KG...Those girls are startin' to look pretty dang impressive...I hope my Sativa lookin girl snaps out of it and gets on with it , i wanna see buds on my 7 foot princess  ...How tall is that first girl ??? How many weeks are ye into flowering too??? i've been around most of the time but not enough  ...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 3, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Thanks again KG...Those girls are startin' to look pretty dang impressive...I hope my Sativa lookin girl snaps out of it and gets on with it , i wanna see buds on my 7 foot princess  ...How tall is that first girl ??? How many weeks are ye into flowering too??? i've been around most of the time but not enough  ...


 

It was 70" and now I don't know. I guess I'll have to measure her again.lol.. I don't know how long she is into flower.lol


----------



## Elven (Sep 3, 2008)

I think one of the coolest things that I am going to look forward to when I start my grow is that every time you look (hopefully) it is better and better. and then one day  PR0N.


----------



## Thorn (Sep 4, 2008)

Looking great KGB! Is it me, or is there some purple in those sativas? It may just be me...i'm tired lol

Hope life is treating you well


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> I think one of the coolest things that I am going to look forward to when I start my grow is that every time you look (hopefully) it is better and better. and then one day  PR0N.


 
Ya it is awesome to see your plants grow up... Thanks for the visit buddy.lol. Good morning to ya


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Looking great KGB! Is it me, or is there some purple in those sativas? It may just be me...i'm tired lol
> 
> Hope life is treating you well


 
Life is awesome girl... Ya the buds do have some purple hairs.lol.. Good morning Thorn & have a wonderful day.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

The Sativa Hybrids both of them are 8 feet 105 inches tall...

Enjoy


----------



## Elven (Sep 4, 2008)

OMG NOW that is my kind of burning bush


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 4, 2008)

*Lookin yummy   I like your new avatar.  Your so silly.*


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> OMG NOW that is my kind of burning bush


 

Man they so tall.. I bet they get to 9 feet by the end of flowering...


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 4, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> *Lookin yummy  I like your new avatar. Your so silly.*


 
I am telling ya this thread is crazy!!! Man has this been a learning experience.lol.. Try the Alfalfa tea it works & say hi to kitty.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow getting close to September 11 again. 


Any ways hear is some hot  pictures & man is she putting on the weight pregnet lady...  Enjoy the MJ PORN  :hubba:


Good morning you all!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

In the buck is Alfalfa Tea..

More lusty pictures enjoy!!


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Last ,pictures of the first Sativa Lady


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Second Sativa Hybrid lady.

Enjoy 


Her soil PH dropped two days ago.. It's now 7 ph instead of 6.5...

Going to get some PH up & down so there nute fead solution isn't 6.0.

Thanks for visiting & have a wonderful day.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2008)

Those pink pistles look so cool.  And what long kolas they have......way cool.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Those pink pistles look so cool. And what long kolas they have......way cool.


 

From you man that means alot ... Thanks for the visit & mad props..lol


Have a fantastic day!!


----------



## thebest (Sep 10, 2008)

yo whats up man. long time no see. Glad to see your grows are going to well. I started another one of mine. It is going okay. only been 16 days, so we'll see.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 10, 2008)

WHOA! these sexy girls have put on some serious weight in no time ...That second sativa lady resembles my "big Girl" in a way, it's got buds like that ...it might be the pic but do they have a yellowish tint almost?? mine has this yellow hue w/ bright green ...it's purdy up close  ...sorry i hadn't got to leave any kind words lately, been trimmin' up a cola i snipped ...i'll get a pic up soon as i get to smokin'  ...


----------



## bud.uncle (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice :aok: 

:watchplant: 

:headbang2:


----------



## Elven (Sep 10, 2008)

September 11th is my Wifes B'day, that was a pretty depressing day. But on a lighter side :holysheep: KGB those things are getting huge! ! !


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

thebest said:
			
		

> yo whats up man. long time no see. Glad to see your grows are going to well. I started another one of mine. It is going okay. only been 16 days, so we'll see.


 
16 days & how tall & what flavor of strain....
Ya it's been a while buddy... How are you?

Thanks for the visit... Tomorrows 9-11 of 08 I hope we are all safe & may God be with us


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> WHOA! these sexy girls have put on some serious weight in no time ...That second sativa lady resembles my "big Girl" in a way, it's got buds like that ...it might be the pic but do they have a yellowish tint almost?? mine has this yellow hue w/ bright green ...it's purdy up close  ...sorry i hadn't got to leave any kind words lately, been trimmin' up a cola i snipped ...i'll get a pic up soon as i get to smokin'  ...


 
TEASE!!! lol... Glad ya visited my friend... Ya I've been keeping her ph of the soil at 7... That Alfalfa Tea works. Be safe tomorrow friend.. 9-11 again nothing like remembering crapy old days... That day suck.. Good night.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Nice :aok:
> 
> :watchplant:
> 
> :headbang2:


 

Thanks for the visit Uncle... Have good night sleep.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 10, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> September 11th is my Wifes B'day, that was a pretty depressing day. But on a lighter side :holysheep: KGB those things are getting huge! ! !


 
Ya that day sucked!!! Man has been putting on the weight...:hubba: .. I'm going to have some large kids.lol 

How is your build going?


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

I baught some PH up & down..

I Ph my tap water to 6.0.

I fead the ladies with a PH 6.0 of Alfalfa Tea with a temp of 60..

Buds are growing crazy.


Good morning you all.. Enjoy the MJ Porn.. Been busy working.. It's  hard right now with the wife off of work


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Enjoy more of the sexy ladies  

Last picture is of the Secon Sativa Hybrid


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whats up TN??

Enjoy my friend!!


Last 2 pictures of the Second Sativa Hybrid


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2008)

plants lookin good....i still remember the three you gave me... BOO.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 18, 2008)

OOh man...Wow, they've blown up on me! They're lookin' good KG ... Can't help but to love the color ...it's good to keep it GREEN, but in this case keep 'er PINK...


----------



## occg.hydro (Sep 18, 2008)

wow bro, those nuggs are really startin to pop! good job! that color looks great! I was hoping for some coloration on mine but I'm thinkin the temps are a little too high. I've been slowly lowering the night time temp in hopes of gettin some purple on those blueberry kush nuggs... We'll see... How much longer are you thinking you're gonna have to flower before harvest? I'm comin' down to the last few weeks on mine! Keep it up buddy!!!


----------



## OliieTea (Sep 19, 2008)

Now thats my kinda porn. yummy. 
the ladies are looking very beautiful.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 19, 2008)

look'n mighty fine, my friend


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> OOh man...Wow, they've blown up on me! They're lookin' good KG ... Can't help but to love the color ...it's good to keep it GREEN, but in this case keep 'er PINK...


 
So sorry friend been busy making money for the family.. Wife lost her job and is injured.. Afterswering I'll post some sexy pictures.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> plants lookin good....i still remember the three you gave me... BOO.


 
Whats up!!! I gave you? I don't give or sale ...


Thanks for the visit buddy


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

occg.hydro said:
			
		

> wow bro, those nuggs are really startin to pop! good job! that color looks great! I was hoping for some coloration on mine but I'm thinkin the temps are a little too high. I've been slowly lowering the night time temp in hopes of gettin some purple on those blueberry kush nuggs... We'll see... How much longer are you thinking you're gonna have to flower before harvest? I'm comin' down to the last few weeks on mine! Keep it up buddy!!!


 
I had to stop growing indoors and put the bubble gum out side.. So far two males out of five killed.lol.. Man are my Sativas growing awesome.

I keep the soil PH at 7.0.

I started two weeks ago lowering my water PH too 6.0.

On my second Sativa I used my new way a growing and man the bud grow was so much quick... Hick was right. 

Betwean working and taking care of my plants no time to update.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

OliieTea said:
			
		

> Now thats my kinda porn. yummy.
> the ladies are looking very beautiful.


 
Thanks for the kinds words. I've learned so much on this first grow..


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> look'n mighty fine, my friend


 
After two weeks of lowering my water ph too 6.0 man can I see a difference and keeping my soil too a 7.0 ph..

That Alfalfa Tea helps the ladies.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok so I've been busy work & taking care of the ladies.. So hear ya go some tasty fully naked ladies. Oh ya!!! Enjoy friends & buddies..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 22, 2008)

*The ladies are beautiful KGB30. :aok: *


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are beautiful KGB30. :aok: *


 
Thanks buddy for the mad props... The ph of the soil & water make the difference.lol


----------



## Killertea08 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey KGB I did what you said and added earthworms a while ago actually my skunk1 is looking great and going to harvest SOON! Pistals are already turning amber so Im thinking in about 4weeks I will harvest Im just guessing though.  I will give you a picture tomorrow.  Good night and thanks for the great tip.


----------



## tn_toker420 (Sep 29, 2008)

HEY KG!!! whats up buddy??? i haven't been able to swing by lately, been a little busy with the pre-harvest and other stuff ...i know what ya mean about the money, time's are hard lately ...But the girls are at their best  ...Sexy Ladies are waitin on me  ...oh and , ole' Hef, he's workin wonders for the garden  thanks KG ...Keep it Up buddy


----------



## Thorn (Sep 30, 2008)

hey kgb hows your week going? Hope all is well with you and the ladies


----------



## IRISH (Sep 30, 2008)

looking real good bro. sry havent been over here in awhile. life happens, right? sativas look great. keep up the great work KGB.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Beauty, man.... beauty :aok:


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey KGB my pistals are turning amber now little by little I don't know when to start flushing because I have not been watching the calender.  My gut tells me to start flushing but it could be another 3 or 4 weeks.  My camera needs batteries so I will send you pics in the morning.  If I flush early will this be a problem I dont want to wash away valuable nutes if she can use them a little longer ya know.


----------



## Elven (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats KGB you sure will have tons to smoke over the next grow.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey KGB I did what you said and added earthworms a while ago actually my skunk1 is looking great and going to harvest SOON! Pistals are already turning amber so Im thinking in about 4weeks I will harvest Im just guessing though. I will give you a picture tomorrow. Good night and thanks for the great tip.


 

Thanks I am glad the earth warms worked.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> HEY KG!!! whats up buddy??? i haven't been able to swing by lately, been a little busy with the pre-harvest and other stuff ...i know what ya mean about the money, time's are hard lately ...But the girls are at their best  ...Sexy Ladies are waitin on me  ...oh and , ole' Hef, he's workin wonders for the garden  thanks KG ...Keep it Up buddy


 
I wonder if Holly knows Hef has other ladies!!!! Whats up TN???

Man I had to harvest them early someone tried to steal them..Oh well all my 12 bubble & Buddha Cheese are flowering only 2 out of 12 where males ..

I'll post some pictures of them before the chop nand after.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey kgb hows your week going? Hope all is well with you and the ladies


 
Ladies are hanging up side down  for TN!!


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> looking real good bro. sry havent been over here in awhile. life happens, right? sativas look great. keep up the great work KGB.


 

Thanks Banjo for the visit & say hi too Poochie grower.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Killertea08 said:
			
		

> Hey KGB my pistals are turning amber now little by little I don't know when to start flushing because I have not been watching the calender. My gut tells me to start flushing but it could be another 3 or 4 weeks. My camera needs batteries so I will send you pics in the morning. If I flush early will this be a problem I dont want to wash away valuable nutes if she can use them a little longer ya know.


 

Wait until the end of October but a picture would be better... I would post a picture in the harvest thread because my work ours very friend... Send me a  hot picture so at lea st I can drewel.lol


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 1, 2008)

Elven said:
			
		

> Congrats KGB you sure will have tons to smoke over the next grow.


 
Hey whats up with the awesome build.lol.

oH MAN MY WHOLE TENT IS FULL OF DRYING LADIES KNOW THANKS  TOO SOMEONE TRYING TO STEAL THEM.. SOME PEOPLE... AT LEAST I HARVEST THEM BEFORE THEY COULD...  After the harvest I hear some guy state  " OH MAN I WAITED TOO LATE".. I Laughed all the way into my apartment.lol


----------



## Elven (Oct 1, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> Hey whats up with the awesome build.lol.
> 
> oH MAN MY WHOLE TENT IS FULL OF DRYING LADIES KNOW THANKS  TOO SOMEONE TRYING TO STEAL THEM.. SOME PEOPLE... AT LEAST I HARVEST THEM BEFORE THEY COULD...  After the harvest I hear some guy state  " OH MAN I WAITED TOO LATE".. I Laughed all the way into my apartment.lol


:holysheep: Well thats awesome, I am glad you got to it first. bummer its not as late as you would like but at least its yours.


----------



## andy52 (Oct 2, 2008)

glad you got them.dang thieves


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice camoflauge you got there with other bushy plants of similar green color to help conceal.  Looks like a nice green blob / blur of green from afar.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 3, 2008)

Will wait for smoke report.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey KGB I got those pics up of my Skunk 1 on my own thread in Indoor growing title "Almost There"  check it out man.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

Enjoy buddies & friends .. Wife ma de tea with a nice bud got her hella stoned. lol. Now she believes in weed to kill the pain.lol.
I am working a new job so can't smoke yet.. Been two months al most sense I've smoked.  ...  Enjoy the pictures


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

Enjoy the MJ POrn.


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 8, 2008)

I would like thank these members  that are my friends & buddies for there help.


Hick,Uncle,4U2Smoke,Crazy Vancouver,OC,PuffNStuff...   Thank you for all your help & advice and too MArs for allowing for this site too be hear.


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice bud porn Dude! keep up the good work!


----------



## Elven (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome Pr0n man


----------



## andy52 (Oct 8, 2008)

great grow my friend


----------



## bud.uncle (Oct 8, 2008)

KGB30 said:
			
		

> 6 11 08 I found this site by accident even thow people in the card meeting told me about this site being helpful to first time growers. I am a medical patient with chronic Pain and got tired of paying $290 a ounce at the club. So friend gave me some bammer seeds I planted 4 beans and sprouted in (2) different 1 gallon containers. They got up to 2 weeks old when I made a newbie mistake by spraying them with a natural pest deturrent and killed all for out side growing. So I planted (4) more beans (bammer beans) all sprouted. After a week I found this site and Hick helped by giving me the best advice from anyone hear at MP . Hick stated "change MircleGrow Moister Control soil to Fox farms Ocean Forest and transplant the plants because to growing in the same pot will Cause Problems. So I took Hicks advice & baught (2) 5 gallon containers , (2) 3 gallon containers because thats all I could afford at the time transplatted them with Fox Farms Ocean Forest. After the first week using Fox Farms Ocean Forest my plants grew crazy with a thicker stock. Thanks Hick again for your advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my my my 

how time flies..............................

well done KGB:aok:


----------



## occg.hydro (Oct 8, 2008)

great stuff buddy! I'm glad you got the to the ladies before some shady mother ******* did! congrats on the great plants man!!!


----------



## KGB30 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks friends I'll post the other 10 plants I have growing... So far two males out of 12 .


----------



## Thorn (Oct 9, 2008)

awesome bro absolutely awesome have you tried any yet too? Sounds like you got the missus on MJ's side 

Take it easy bro


----------



## tcbud (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the harvest KGB, Your bud looks great.  Have the wife make up some canna butter to cook with, it will ease her pain.  Just be careful not to use to much.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

KGB where u at man?


----------

